# York Forum Meet July 20th 2013 - CANCELLED



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, sorry I'm a bit late with the reminder for the York Meet!

As last year, the venue will be the Punch Bowl (Wetherspoons) near the railway station:







http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-punchbowl

5-9 Blossom Street
York
North Yorkshire
YO24 1AU

Time: 12 midday onwards, although you can get there earlier if you want!

Hoping for a good turnout and nice weather in this lovely city! Please let me know if you plan to come along, or if you have any questions 

I'm afraid I won't be able to make this one as it is just too expensive for me at the moment, but if you live closer do try and get along - it can make such a difference to how you feel about diabetes when you get to just sit and chat with people who know just what it is like!


----------



## jalapino (Jun 23, 2013)

Time: 12 midday onwards, although you can get there earlier if you want!



Earlier? I think if your at a pub before 12.00 you got a problem


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2013)

jalapino said:


> Time: 12 midday onwards, although you can get there earlier if you want!
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier? I think if your at a pub before 12.00 you got a problem



Hehe! We often start at 11:00, but as it's a Wetherspoons coffee and breakfast is also available!


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 23, 2013)

There are lots of pubs that are permitted to open at 8am or even earlier.  Whether they actually do so is up to the landlord/manager.  For example, there might be a business reason to want to open early if your pub is next to a market - but there's no point on non-market days.  That's your taster lesson on the Licencing Act 2003.


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2013)

Have a good time all im off to Wolverhampton that day x


----------



## Monica (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh nooo, I don't think I can make it!!

On Sunday, I'm out because Carol is taking part in a dance show, on Monday I'm taking her to Manchester Airport. I'd be seriously neglecting the rest of my family, if I go out gallivanting on Saturday too


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2013)

Monica said:


> Oh nooo, I don't think I can make it!!
> 
> On Sunday, I'm out because Carol is taking part in a dance show, on Monday I'm taking her to Manchester Airport. I'd be seriously neglecting the rest of my family, if I go out gallivanting on Saturday too



Aw, that's a shame Monica  You're usually a cert for this one!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2013)

Steff said:


> Have a good time all im off to Wolverhampton that day x



That's far afield for you Steff!


----------



## Monica (Jun 23, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Aw, that's a shame Monica  You're usually a cert for this one!



Exactly, I always look forward to the meet


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2013)

Northerner said:


> That's far afield for you Steff!



Yeah I know M got through to some darts final with 2 of his mates, so there hiring a minibus and a group of us are going up for support.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2013)

Steff said:


> Yeah I know M got through to some darts final with 2 of his mates, so there hiring a minibus and a group of us are going up for support.



You're turning into quite the sporting success family!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 23, 2013)

On the subject of being early ( before 12). Weatherspoons do nice breakies. I was working in hexham & me & lads used to get set up for the day early on. No beer   Everyone enjoy York.


----------



## ypauly (Jun 23, 2013)

Steff said:


> Have a good time all im off to Wolverhampton that day x



My daughter boyfriend lives there, well that's my excuse for going lol what's yours?


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2013)

ypauly said:


> My daughter boyfriend lives there, well that's my excuse for going lol what's yours?



See above lol. Guna take us just over 3 hrs and someone's going I dnt like so cud be fun


----------



## Hazel (Jun 23, 2013)

Sadly I cant attend.  Dad goes into respite care and I go on holiday.    Hope it goes well xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Sadly I cant attend.  Dad goes into respite care and I go on holiday.    Hope it goes well xxx



It's a shame there's a clash Hazel, but you certainly deserve that holiday so I hope you have a lovely time!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 23, 2013)

Unfortunately i can't make it either as my daughter is coming to stay with me that weekend


----------



## cazscot (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry I can't make it, looked at train fares and it is proving to be too expensive


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 23, 2013)

cazscot said:


> Sorry I can't make it, looked at train fares and it is proving to be too expensive


Snap!  Much as I'd love to go, pennies are tight.  Is anyone going?  I haven't seen a 'yes' yet.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 23, 2013)

Me & family stayed on a campsite below York & there is a boat that takes you along the river right into the ctr every hour. A lovelly city & lots to see.


----------



## MargB (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry, away on holiday so cannot make this one as much as I would like to.

Think Dizzydi is going.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2013)

OK, I will leave this up for another couple of days, but if we don't get any interest then I will cancel it - don't want DizzyDi coming all the way from Manchester to sit there on her own!


----------



## Monica (Jun 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> OK, I will leave this up for another couple of days, but if we don't get any interest then I will cancel it - don't want DizzyDi coming all the way from Manchester to sit there on her own!



Instead of cancelling, maybe we could just postpone it. But don't postpone it for the week after, as I have to collect Carol from the airport again. Maybe you could do a date questionnaire or something like that


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2013)

Monica said:


> Instead of cancelling, maybe we could just postpone it. But don't postpone it for the week after, as I have to collect Carol from the airport again. Maybe you could do a date questionnaire or something like that



Unfortunately, trying to get dates when people are available is very difficult. That's how we tried to do it originally and it became almost impossible to get any consensus, so we decided that it would be better to have a fixed calendar of events so that people would know exactly when they would take place well in advance. It's worked reasonably well fr the past two or three years, but I think the main problems come in the summer months when people tend to be busier with other things like holidays etc. This is why we don't have an event in August, but unfortunately it also seems to happen in July.


----------



## Monica (Jun 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Unfortunately, trying to get dates when people are available is very difficult. That's how we tried to do it originally and it became almost impossible to get any consensus, so we decided that it would be better to have a fixed calendar of events so that people would know exactly when they would take place well in advance. It's worked reasonably well fr the past two or three years, but I think the main problems come in the summer months when people tend to be busier with other things like holidays etc. This is why we don't have an event in August, but unfortunately it also seems to happen in July.



oh I see, shame though


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 28, 2013)

Elo everyone!

Still no takers ?

I'm  gonna say I'm no longer going, long way to go when no one else is going.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2013)

Would it help if I changed the date to July 20th? The main reason for picking the beginning of July is because there is the Brighton one at the end of July, but there again it's unlikely that anyone would want to/be able to attend both.

Let me know if you would like to come if it was the 20th instead


----------



## Monica (Jun 28, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Would it help if I changed the date to July 20th? The main reason for picking the beginning of July is because there is the Brighton one at the end of July, but there again it's unlikely that anyone would want to/be able to attend both.
> 
> Let me know if you would like to come if it was the 20th instead



That day is good for me


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2013)

Monica said:


> That day is good for me



Ah, that's good news Monica! Anyone else? I'll change the date on the FB event to see if anyone else finds the date more suitable


----------



## Monica (Jun 28, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Ah, that's good news Monica! Anyone else? I'll change the date on the FB event to see if anyone else finds the date more suitable



I hope some more people will be able to turn up   It would be a shame to cancel it.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 28, 2013)

I would love to attend a big meet. I organised a small meet in keswick last year & met some ex people. I will be doing another one in this summer but like everone else busy. Roll on Cumbian meet. York is a mint place.  But might have a star speaker at Cumbria event     Good luck with York


----------



## robofski (Jun 30, 2013)

I enjoyed York last year and hoped to come this year but neither of the dates suggested work for me this year


----------



## Hazel (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry even the change of date can't help.  No time to get cheap tickets.   Sorry too expensive


----------



## Monica (Jul 1, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Ah, that's good news Monica! Anyone else? I'll change the date on the FB event to see if anyone else finds the date more suitable



Still no more takers? Maybe if you changed the date on this thread title too Alan.....?


----------



## rhall92380 (Jul 4, 2013)

It looks like the 7th is cancelled then?

Richard


----------



## shambles (Jul 4, 2013)

Totally unrelated - but could I get a link or a pointer towards fb group?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2013)

shambles said:


> Totally unrelated - but could I get a link or a pointer towards fb group?



There isn't a facebook group for the forum shambles as it's not a good format for discussing problems and experiences. You can't track things very easily or search for them and it's a lot more difficult to moderate. When we have an event coming up though I create one on FB so that people who have 'friended' me there but not on the forum much can be made aware of them.

Anyone is quite welcome to send me a friend request as long as you let me know who you are! - PM me if you want to know what to look for


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2013)

rhall92380 said:


> It looks like the 7th is cancelled then?
> 
> Richard



I'm afraid it's looking that way Richard. Only Helen D has indicated she might be coming on FB, and only Monica here with the new date. Nothing to stop you three from getting together though if you wish!  I would love to come but have had a lot happening recently (as you know) so can't make it.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I'm afraid it's looking that way Richard. Only Helen D has indicated she might be coming on FB, and only Monica here with the new date. Nothing to stop you three from getting together though if you wish!  I would love to come but have had a lot happening recently (as you know) so can't make it.



Just heard from Helen and she can't make it either as she's working on the 20th! I will cancel it in that case if no-one objects? Speak now!


----------



## Monica (Jul 4, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Just heard from Helen and she can't make it either as she's working on the 20th! I will cancel it in that case if no-one objects? Speak now!



awwwww! But I guess there's no point in me going on my own is there 

So I guess, it's cancelled. I'll see if I'll be able to go to Brum instead. As Carol is now classed an adult and my Family& Friends Railcard has run out by then anyway, I'll probably come on my own (if I do come)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2013)

Monica said:


> awwwww! But I guess there's no point in me going on my own is there
> 
> So I guess, it's cancelled. I'll see if I'll be able to go to Brum instead. As Carol is now classed an adult and my Family& Friends Railcard has run out by then anyway, I'll probably come on my own (if I do come)



Hope you can make it to Brum Monica, that one is usually much more successful!


----------



## MargB (Jul 5, 2013)

That is a shame but I doubt I would have been able to make the revised date.


----------

